# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  banned?

## ventrical

I keep getting messages telling me that I am banned and can never get back on. Is there a bug?

----------


## dext

> I keep getting messages telling me that I am banned and can never get back on. Is there a bug?


from the Board?

----------


## QIII

Moved to Resolution Center.

Ventrical -- I'll flag this for help from the Admins.

----------


## ventrical

I have to click on refresh about 4 times to be able to post a message . Otherwise it says I am banned.

Also this section will not let me post the screenshot of the vBulliten Banned statement.

----------


## ventrical

> from the Board?



Yes ...  I cannot read messages  or post .. but it looks like it may be a bug because I have to refresh about three or four times and then I can post and read .. and all of this happening across multiple installs on different PCs.

----------


## ventrical

> Moved to Resolution Center.
> 
> Ventrical -- I'll flag this for help from the Admins.


Thanks ..

 All of a sudden it is working again. But I think something is borked. I thought perhaps  I was being too critical of Gnome-System Monitor and what the developers have done to it, by stripping away some of the features .. but I did not think it would get me banned. Iv'e tried to follow the code of conduct as best as I could.

  I apologize if I had offended anybody. I have not meant to offend no one.  I just have very strong opinions about some computer concepts.

Best Regards,
Ventrical

----------


## coffeecat

@ventrical, I can assure you that you have done nothing wrong and the forum software should not have sent you that message. An issue with the two back-end servers seems to have triggered a forum software bug. Hopefully, it's fixed now and you should be OK. Far from you needing to apologise, may I offer our apologies for any inconvenience and alarm that you may have experienced.

----------


## ventrical

Thank you.

----------

